# Rising prices



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The house guy who works for me tells me that he now has to pay 30pound to get into the zoo.. it was 20.

Fish gardens are also 30 

Egyptians pay 1 pound

Non-discrimination here in Egyptian lol


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

I also heard yesterday that the entry visas are going up to 25 dollars...not sure how true it is mind.


----------



## dokki (Aug 17, 2011)

Have been in a couple of taxis recently where the driver has done something to the metre and the fare shows double usual price.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

dokki said:


> Have been in a couple of taxis recently where the driver has done something to the metre and the fare shows double usual price.


Nothing new in that, within weeks of the white cabs being on the road they had found a way to fiddle the meter.. twice they tried to charge me an outrageous amount which I refused and told them to shout for the police.. this of course took place outside the taxi and not inside but to be fair I have never seen it happen since


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

dokki said:


> Have been in a couple of taxis recently where the driver has done something to the metre and the fare shows double usual price.


When it was compulsary to have meters in Hurghada they all had them down by the bottom of gearstick with a cloth over them,then the government made them put them on top of dashboard so they all ended up with furry dashboards as they covered whole of dashboard with furry material....anything so you couldn't see them and then they would try and charge ridiculous prices.


----------



## Harti (Apr 29, 2013)

dokki said:


> Have been in a couple of taxis recently where the driver has done something to the metre and the fare shows double usual price.


That's not true.
you got scammed 
watch out next time


----------



## dokki (Aug 17, 2011)

Harti said:


> That's not true.
> you got scammed
> watch out next time


Yes - am well ware of that


----------

